# This N That is great



## Alf Klein (Sep 30, 2005)

Any other Mancunians regulars?


----------



## Stevil (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm a Manc but I'm exiled in Preston at the moment. I make regular visits though to sustain me.


----------



## Alf Klein (Oct 1, 2005)

Stevil said:
			
		

> I'm a Manc but I'm exiled in Preston at the moment. I make regular visits though to sustain me.


What's your fave day?


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm a Manc but I don't know what the hell you're on about and google doesn't provide any answers.


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 1, 2005)

Me neither


----------



## Alf Klein (Oct 1, 2005)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I'm a Manc but I don't know what the hell you're on about and google doesn't provide any answers.


It's a curry place in town.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 17, 2005)

I am from manchester (or it was the last place I lived) and I fully intend to return but for the next 9 months I'm on the other side of the world.

God knows where I will live when I get back to Manc, maybe we should start a Northern Flatshares thread?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 17, 2005)

why aren't you still Rachelly Abused?

what happened?

could we all cope with an Urban commune in Manchester-ester-ester-shire????


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 17, 2005)

This n That mmmmmmmmmmmmm.

I love the cabbage, the veg and the spinach and potato. Had the Fish once that was nice too. Always 3 veg and 2 roti, maybe grab a Samosa too.

Never, ever go in the the one round the corner, think it's called the Hunters BBQ/Grill? Disgusting food and staff are rude as fuck.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 17, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> why aren't you still Rachelly Abused?
> 
> what happened?
> 
> could we all cope with an Urban commune in Manchester-ester-ester-shire????



My b/f was logging in as me and reading my posts.   

 
Oooh an urban commune!  But could we pleeease have real toilets?


----------



## Alf Klein (Oct 17, 2005)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Never, ever go in the the one round the corner, think it's called the Hunters BBQ/Grill? Disgusting food and staff are rude as fuck.



Indded, accept no imitations


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually there are a few other good uns, The Little Alladin is okay and there's one at the back of Picadilly near the Emporium. Both nice food but costs more and more of a cafe feel than the canteen style.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 18, 2005)

What do you call a mancunian rodent?



















Mad ferret!


----------

